
Show HN: Plainflow, behavior-based customer journeys for your SaaS - anacleto
https://www.plainflow.com/
======
anacleto
HN, this is a simple way for SaaS companies to integrate SaaS services and
create behavioral based customer journeys.

Some examples:

\- Send onboarding emails when you have new signups

\- Send a Slack alert to your #customer-success team when there is a new
churn-risk customer

\- Send a Slack message to your #sales team when there's a new demo request
event

Here's interactive workflow example (no need for signup)
[https://www.plainflow.com/recipe/slack-notification-for-
chur...](https://www.plainflow.com/recipe/slack-notification-for-churn-risk-
customers)

Thoughts?

------
richardfeynman
This is going to be big. I hope that one day HN will look back at the lack of
upvotes on this post in the same way they look at the Dropbox announcement on
HN.

